# Wordpress/Woocommerce question



## GregV (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi,
I have a question regarding Wordpress ecommerce with Woothemes Wootique site set up. I'm starting my first online T-Shirt site and have been thinking of using Wordpress with Wootique.


I'd like to know if anyone has experience or sugestion on how to show customers different color scheams for shirt designs I plan to offer.


Example: A white shirt with a black ink logo. Is there a way to allow the customer to choose different shirt color or ink color and have that combination readily viewable on the site?


I'm not looking for a plugin that allows them to design a complete shirt (at least not yet), simply one that allows me to use my existing screens regardless of their color choices.

Thanks to all. Greg.


----------



## mitratel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi Greg,
There are a few custom design plugins/extensions for Woocommerce that may do the job: Woocommerce shirt | CodeCanyon. I never tried any of them though.
Robert


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi Greg;

I'm part way through a website using woocommerce and Fancy Product Designer plugin (found on codecanyon). I've had some help though. Both woocommerce and consequently FPD just went through some upgrades. As far as I can tell by the comments on codecanyon most the glitches have been ironed out. 
I've yet to officially launch me website. I need to spend a bit mor time configuring and implementing the SEO.


----------



## Archaga (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh wow, should had come this this section of the forums before. Thanks for that CodeCanyon link. And here I thought I would have to either do each shirt variation by hand on PS or hire a dev to make me a plugin.


----------



## aimagedesign (Sep 2, 2009)

No problem Greg. 
Please let know how you make out. And when your ready post
Your web address. 
I had a fella on fiverr do most the work for me. 
But like I said its upto me now. When I'm ready I too will
Post my web address. 

Ttys

Peter


----------



## tapiocatundra (Apr 7, 2014)

Is there a way of just displaying the different t-shirt colors under the desired transfer? Kinda like this Better Call Saul! | Bang-On.com

I've been searching for a plug-in but I can't seem to find anything.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

That's fairly easy -- use the Variation and Image Swatches extension.

http://www.woothemes.com/products/variation-swatches-and-photos/


----------



## tapiocatundra (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow, thank you very much!


----------



## royallocs (Sep 2, 2014)

aimagedesign said:


> No problem Greg.
> Please let know how you make out. And when your ready post
> Your web address.
> I had a fella on fiverr do most the work for me.
> ...


could you please lead me to the person that helped you on fiveer. I really need help finding the right person there


----------



## DaveSehl (Oct 28, 2014)

I would love to talk to someone about using woocommerce and Fancy Product designer. I have them booth and struggling to get things to look good.

Dave


----------



## pixelgraffiti (Mar 16, 2017)

You can always find a developer on upwork that can customize the theme to your exact need. It isnt very expensive to do!


----------



## jackerdan (Mar 22, 2013)

If you have a question hit me up on private message, I'm a woocommerce/wp dev


----------



## barkone (Feb 5, 2007)

You can also try this Wordpress plugin http://demo.vectorartmedia.com/designer . It is compatible with all Woocommerce themes .Hit me up with a private message if you need more information's about it .


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Don't forget about YouTube if you are looking for help or an answer to a question 

OR
do a plugin search from your back end (That sounds rude, from your sites back end)


----------

